# Do all cockapoos naturally like water?



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

We live by the sea and I am having fantasies of frolicking on the beach and in the waves with our pup when he arrives later this year. Silly question but does one just take the pup to the beach and let him experience it, or does he need to be "taught" to like the water? Anyone have a poo who hates the water? I know baths are a different story entirely, I am just talking about being in the water for fun


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney wont go near the sea! He's fine in a bath though but waves crashing in is another matter. I see some dogs having a whale of a time swimming in the sea but I'm not sure if they are cockapoos or not.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

My brother's puppy will only go belly deep into water and only if it's calm. Most times she will go up to the shore and drink the lake water.


----------



## Kirsty p (Dec 4, 2015)

We took Rupert for his first walk near lake at the weekend and he literally jumped in head first so much so that I thought I would have to jump in. He loved it until he got out and he realised it was freezing cold then had to walk home in it. Think we'll save lake walks till it gets warmer!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Honestly Dot is the most hopeless swimming dog I have ever had - she loves water but is a bit of a splashy swimmer, it takes her a few goes before she levels out and swims properly, she is also not good at judging waves, the other two jump over breakers and surf in on a wave. Dot just gets wave slapped of dunked - but she keeps going back for more  she definitely prefers z calm sea to swim in. 
In my opinion if you want a dog to enjoy water be prepared to go in with them and go to the beach with other water obsessed dogs, and if they love retrieving they will go in to fetch their ball


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Ha Ha,, I would not all poo's like water,,Ginger don't even like to get her feet wet..she will walk around a puddle and if the grass is wet she will kind of tippy-toe in it .i never had her to any where she could swim. but i bet she would run the other way LOL


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

In a perfect world your breeder will introduce them to warm puddles and wading pools when they are tiny. I think all poos have the potential to love water, they are spaniels and poodles afterall, but they need to be introduced to it properly.


----------



## Tesseract (Feb 3, 2016)

fairlie said:


> In a perfect world your breeder will introduce them to warm puddles and wading pools when they are tiny. I think all poos have the potential to love water, they are spaniels and poodles afterall, but they need to be introduced to it properly.


Bingo! You can train them to like/tolerate water at a young age but it's up to them how much they will willingly jump off the dock/boat/shore etc.

Also those conditioner spray bottles they sell at the pet store afterwards will help reducing tangling/matting from a wet coat.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Molly just loves the sea,first time in as a pup I had to go in with her. Sid on the other hand refused to go anywhere near the water last year and would hide behind my hubby. To be fair he was very young. Hopefully this year we will convince him with Molly's encouragement get him in.
Molly has already been down to have a quick dip a few weeks back,but Sid was still on lead walk due to his op so was unable to venture in. I'm quiet sure that by looking at his reaction to Molly going in we won't have trouble convincing him!


----------



## Annabellam (Nov 3, 2015)

Sammy does not like water as much. Even bathing is a problem lol I have been sort of training him and showing him that being in the water can be fun. So at times on a weekend we'll be playing in the pool with him and family. Whenever we are close to the sea or even around the pool. I always ensure that he is wearing his life jacket.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear has always loved the water. We also go swimming with him every weekend in the summer, although he will still go in by himself even if we're not in. He especially loves when we throw a toy in the water and he swims to fetch it.


----------

